# Staircase with two landings - Floor Vase



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm more safety oriented than anything & it seems like a recipe for injury. What kind of sticks?

It isn't a huge landing. Maybe just keep it open?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree, that does seem a lot dangerous. 

looks good in the corner.

Have you ever thought of putting Peacock tail feathers in a similar vase?

I have some in a vase in my guest room, adorning a table against the wall.


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Which floor are you more apt to view the vase from? IMO that would be the determining factor as to which landing to set it on.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Pretty staircase. I’ll vote for no vase but if you’re going to use the vase then my choice is one vase on lower landing, in the corner.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

I wondering how there's a duplex receptacle face up in the floor w/o a proper cover.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I wondering how there's a duplex receptacle face up in the floor w/o a proper cover.


Probably put there to place a table and lamp over, to illuminate the area.

Yes it's unsafe .


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The staircase and railing is lovely. No vase needed; I’m sure you can
find another place for it.


----------



## Leopard2 (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't think you need anything. Since things have a tendency to accumulate on my staircase, I have found an attractive woven basket with handles that I put items in that need to be carried to the next level. Form and function !


----------

